# Filtro Manorreductor



## Bertmad

Filtro Manorreductor: Alguien sabe la traducción al alemán de este tipo de "Filter"? gracias


----------



## Liana

Un manorreductor es un "Wasserdruckregler", pero en relación con filtro no sé ninguna traducción. Puede ser que el filtro es una pieza separada que se pone delante o detrás del manorreductor? Entonces se podría decir "Filter für Wasserdruckregler".


----------



## Sidjanga

Un _manorreductor _es un *Druckminderer *o _Druckreduzierer_; no se limita a aplicaciones con agua.
(véase por ejemplo aquí, o también en la IATE.)

Bertmad, ¿es posible que "filtro" quiera decir algo como "válvula" aquí? ("v_álvula manorreductora_"?)

En este caso, el equivalente en alemán sería _Druckminderventil_ o _(Druck-)Reduzierventil_.


(y ¡bienvenida! )


----------



## Bertmad

Super!! Vielen vielen Dank


----------



## Sidjanga

¿Así que es una válvula aquí, o funciona como tal?

Las pocas cosas serias que encontré en Google para "filtro manorreductor" sugieren que de hecho podría ser un sinónimo de "válvula" usado por algunos. (?)


----------



## Bertmad

si, en realidad es una válvula que reduce la presión...


----------

